# Speedferries - size limits



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Just noticed that Speedferries have increased their limits, albeit not much, but some of you that missed out this year might now be within the limits.



> SpeedFerries is carrying standard cars, motorcycles, mini vans, small motorhomes, car and trailers/caravans up to 7,0 m long and 3,0 m high.


----------

